# help ! la touche deux points-slash



## macabee (6 Novembre 2011)

de mon clavier imac ne fonctionne plus , de façon isolée  ; que faire ? merci .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------

sans nettoyage , ni renversement d'aucun produit . Faut-il démonter la touche ?


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2011)

Pour te dépanner tu peux déjà afficher le visualiseur de clavier

Préférences système -> Clavier -> Case à cocher

Tu peux aussi trouver un vieux clavier, de mac, voir de PC, ça a des chances de marcher. 

Ensuite il faudrait que tu dises quel clavier tu as ...


----------



## macabee (6 Novembre 2011)

Il s'agit d'un ancien modèle , avec un fond transparent qui sert de réceptacle au clavier blanc proprement dit , qui a des touches en forme de dés , si tu vois ce que je veux dire .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------

sans que je ne fasse rien ! à propos comment dois-je nettoyer ce type de clavier qui est tout de même assez glauque de crasse .... ?    :::::::///////

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------

je précise : ça remarche tout seul !!! ::::::////////

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------

Bon , j'ai lu le fil sterpin pour nettoyer ce type de clavier : comme j'ai deux mains gauches , je vais surseoir ...


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2011)

Des bugs logiciels peuvent arriver. Le redémarrage résout parfois.


----------

